# Will a PCIe X1 fit in the PCIe x16 slot?



## DRDNA (Mar 26, 2010)

Will a PCIe X1 card fit in the PCIe x16 slot and work? Thanks TPU.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 26, 2010)

I honestly would not try that, but I just found that, interesting read though. Maybe that can answer your question. 

http://arstechnica.com/old/content/2004/07/pcie.ars/6


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 26, 2010)

My asus xonar dx is a x1 card and it has been quite happy in a x16 slot for a loong time.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 26, 2010)

tigger said:


> My asus xonar dx is a x1 card and it has been quite happy in a x16 slot for a loong time.



I have always thought it not possible. Interesting though, seems you still learn a lot of things lol. I always thought of it like (merely an example) plugging a pci-e in a pci slot. Is it something recommended though?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, you can install PCI-E x1, x4, and x8 cards in x16 slots, just as you can install x1 and x4 in x8 slots, and x1 in x4 slots. They will work perfectly fine.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya I was pretty sure they were backwards compatable.
You guys are awsome!


----------

